# Cold Smoked Dill Pickles.



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 28, 2020)

I did these way back when we lived in Savannah, GA
Try em

I will explain how i cold smoked them

First a small or medium jar of dill pickles (or any type of pickles you like)

Pour pickle juice into a separate container (save it)

Slice pickles lengthwise.







Cold smoke with whatever wood you like. I did these with hickory.

I did some cheese with the pickles. Cheese was above the pickles.
I had a bowl of water to the bradley rack so the pickles would not get too dry.






When the amount of cold smoke you like is finished let the pickles rest for an hour at room temp.
Place picles back in the jar (you may need a larger jar as you sliced the pickles) Add the pickle juice back in the jar. The juice will pick up the smoke.

Enjoy


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 28, 2020)

I just baught a bunch of cheese I'm getting ready to do. Im gonna have to give this a go when i do the cheese. Do they need to sit a couple days in the fridge for the pickle brine to pick up the smoke?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes a couple days in the fridge so the juice will pick up the smoke.

I also did cold smoked bananas, you gotta eat those within a day


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice Rick

Warren


----------



## texomakid (Oct 28, 2020)

I have never thought about smoked pickles???? I'm sure thinking about it now :)
I'd love to try one.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 28, 2020)

Bet that smokey pickle brine would be a tasty marinade/brine for some chicken after you finish off the pickles


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 29, 2020)

Yeah i bet it would be good for chicken


----------

